# Lemond Poprad fork axle to crown measurement



## eman2 (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone know what the axle to crown measurement is on the lemond poprad aluminum cyclocross fork? (Could someone measure their actual fork). I emailed Lemond customer service and they said it was 414 -- but that just seems way too high. Most of the carbon forks I see out there are about 395 - 400. I am thinking about getting one and might put a carbon fork on later -- I just want to make sure that I can find a cabon fork that has a similar axle to corwn measurement. 5mm or less of difference should not make much of an impact on handling. But if the current fork is indeed a 414 and say I put a 395 new carbon for on -- that would steepen the headtube angle by about 1 degree -- turning a 72.5 degree bike into a 73.5 degree bike.

Thanks

Ed


----------

